# re buying camper van



## lizemain (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi All.
I have become interested in vw autotrail cree, it looks in good condition and the price appears to be in my price range, could anyone give me information concerning this camper? re how it drives and the good bits and the bad bits. it has 44,000 miles and is 1994 reg. many thanks.
liz


----------

